# Help ID This Golfer



## snyderm1 (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm trying to figure out who this guy is. I remember watching a history special on him a while back. This is around the 30's, 40's, something like that. This guy was from the Northeast and essentially him and his brother were bootlegging alcohol. One night they got caught by the police and while the one brother was shot(I think), this guy got away and ran off to hollywood or thereabouts. This guy was apparently a very good golfer and began to befriend and gamble with all of these famous celebrities like Bing Crosby, among others. Turns out the guy was so good that all of his celebrity friends began pushing for him to turn pro. He resisted, because he knew he was being looked for, due to his transgressions back east. Eventually a photojournalist catches wind of this guy's story and how good he is and decides he's going to go out and try to catch some pictures of this man. He catches him practicing one day and actually gets a picture, something others were unable to accomplish for some reason. The journalist runs the story and eventually the golfer is identified and arrested because of his past. The golfer goes to trial and wins because of all the support from his new celebrity friends, etc. Even after he was free, he didn't want to go pro, but tried it out and eventually fell of the face of the golfing earth. Anybody know this guys name??????

Thanks for your help.

Matt


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Matt,

I've moved this post to the general area of the forum. Way down in the tips section, it probably wouldn't have been seen by anyone but the moderators.

I'm not really sure about an answer, but it sounds like it might have been Titanic Thompson.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DennisM said:


> Matt,
> 
> I've moved this post to the general area of the forum. Way down in the tips section, it probably wouldn't have been seen by anyone but the moderators.
> 
> I'm not really sure about an answer, but it sounds like it might have been Titanic Thompson.


Dennis: I looked up Titanic Thompson, although I didn't read anything about bootlegging I say you're correct , what a character in history. good eye:thumbsup:


----------



## snyderm1 (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks, I appreciate that. I did some research on Titanic Thompson and while he seems to be an great character, it's definitely not the guy I'm looking for. This guy was definitely from the Northeast somewhere and actually went on trial for the crimes he committed, instead of just testifying. The reason I'm trying to find this guy is to start working on some screenplay ideas about him. Thanks for pointing out Titanic Thompson though, he's actually probably a better character to work with, so I might take on both. Thanks guys.


----------



## snyderm1 (Apr 18, 2009)

*Found It!*

I found the guy I was looking for. His name is John Montague aka Laverne Moore(his birth name, I think). Google him. A book was written about him called "The Mysterious Montague: A True Tale of Hollywood, Golf, and Armed Robbery" 

Thanks again guys.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I have heard of him, but not so much the story behind his life. That should be an interesting read. Glad you found him.


----------

